
MythBusters Results – List of Myths and Summaries - bookofjoe
https://mythresults.com/
======
cyphar
There is also a fairly large community around editing Mythbusters episodes
("streamlining") so that each myth is one single block rather than the
interspliced variant that was aired[1]. They've recently completed all aired
Mythbuster episodes too.

[1]: [https://www.reddit.com/r/smyths](https://www.reddit.com/r/smyths)

~~~
ourmandave
Thanks for the link!

The Community Details: Edits of Mythbusters episodes _(all the fluff removed)_

They probably get minified ratios that make js devs jealous.

------
dahart
> A sailboat stranded in calm water can move forward using an on-board fan to
> blow air into its own sail.

That’s surprising! I’m guilty of spreading misinformation. :)

~~~
notable_user
Sails are crazy efficient, and are most effective when wind is blowing across
the bloat. So if you point a fan across the boat you’ll get a forward force
vector and sideways force vector.

Edit: Based on the summary of the episode provided it looks like mythbuster
didn’t exploit this property of modern sails.

~~~
Tempest1981
And this (Magnus effect), which still amazes me:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotor_ship](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotor_ship)

------
zabaki
Can someone do this for the British quiz show QI (quite interesting).

